# how do you like...



## jael

I have realized that English people use the expression "how do you like...", for example in the sentence: 
*"how do you like *your new job?"

What's the MEANING of this expression?


----------



## Masood

¿como va a todo...? es una sugerencia.


----------



## nv1962

Se me ocurre: "¿Qué tal te van en / con [XXX]?" o "¿Qué te parece [XXX]?"


----------



## jael

Then, do the following expressions have the same meaning?
*
¿Cómo te va en *el nuevo trabajo?
*how are you doing **in* your new job?
*how are you getting on in* your new job?
*how do you like *your new job?


----------



## achx

Puedes usar la frase "how do you like...?" en diferentes ocasiones, al menos yo la he escuchado muchas veces en el inglés americano:

-"How do you like your new job?" : ¿que te parece tu nuevo trabajo?

-(cuando expresas orgullo o asombro por algo) "Wow, how do you like that?!": Wow, que les parece/que me cuentan de esto?!


tal vez un nativo podria aclararnos mas al respecto, espero haber podido ayudar.


----------



## AuPhinger

Tengo que preguntar al foro:  ¿No puede decir “¿Como te gusta tu nuevo trabajo?”?


----------



## Kaioxygen

that seems right to me


----------



## Annikssa

jael said:


> I have realized that English people use the expression "how do you like...", for example in the sentence:
> *"how do you like *your new job?"
> 
> What's the translation of this expression?


 
¿TE gusta...??

En este caso sería:  ¿Te gusta tu nuevo trabajo?
suerte
annikssa


----------



## jael

AuPhinger said:


> Tengo que preguntar al foro:  ¿No puede decir “¿Como te gusta tu nuevo trabajo?”?


Sorry, but *"¿Cómo te gusta tu nuevo trabajo?"* is not a natural expression in the Spanish language (although I'm sure that somebody could find a situation in which to use that expression).

The natural meaning of the expression "¿Cómo te gusta..." is shown in the following dialog. You can say, for example:
- ¿*Cómo te gusta* la sopa?
- Me gusta muy caliente.


----------



## Janis Joplin

AuPhinger said:


> Tengo que preguntar al foro: ¿No puede decir “¿Como te gusta tu nuevo trabajo?”?


 
You can use ¿Te gusta tu nuevo trabajo? Skip the word *cómo*. Don't include the word *how* in your translation, remember that we translate ideas not words literally.


----------



## jael

Some examples of use of the expression "How do you like..." (from a Google search):
*How Do You Like* a Crowd?
*How Do You Like* Nebraska?
*How do you like *to hide your feelings?

Perhaps, if a native speaker gives *answers to this three questions*, Spanish people could deduce from that answers the meaning of *"How do you like..."*


----------



## AuPhinger

Janis Joplin said:


> You can use ¿Te gusta tu nuevo trabajo? Skip the word *cómo*. Don't include the word *how* in your translation, remember that we translate ideas not words literally.



Trust me, I try, I try!!!

THANKS!!--It is input like this that helps me learn.  I am especially appreciative, in that I really try to do precisely what you say!


----------



## borgonyon

Para muchos hispanoparlantes con tiempo en este país o aquellos de segunda o tercera generación, es común decir: "¿Cómo te gusta tu trabajo?" "¿Cómo te gusta tu carro nuevo?" A los que contesto algo como lo que puso jael. "Me gusta en las rocas", "me gusta en ayunas…" Pero nunca entienden a que me refiero… Snif!


----------



## alacrancita75

jael said:


> Sorry, but *"¿Cómo te gusta tu nuevo trabajo?"* is not a natural expression in the Spanish language (although I'm sure that somebody could find a situation in which to use that expression).
> 
> The natural meaning of the expression "¿Cómo te gusta..." is shown in the following dialog. You can say, for example:
> - ¿*Cómo te gusta* la sopa?
> - Me gusta muy caliente.


 
Iba por lo mismo punto.

Estoy de acuerdo, que "como te gusta" no suena natural en castellano, cuando quiere uno decir "que te parece".


----------



## AuPhinger

jael said:


> Sorry, but *"¿Cómo te gusta tu nuevo trabajo?"* is not a natural expression in the Spanish language (although I'm sure that somebody could find a situation in which to use that expression).
> 
> The natural meaning of the expression "¿Cómo te gusta..." is shown in the following dialog. You can say, for example:
> - ¿*Cómo te gusta* la sopa?
> - Me gusta muy caliente.



 ¡Ahora creo que lo tengo!  Con el uso de ‘cómo’,  se refiere a la condición misma que le da el gusto, ¿no? ¿Cierto o falso?


----------



## jael

AuPhinger said:


> ¡Ahora creo que lo tengo!  Con el uso de ‘cómo’,  se refiere a la condición misma que le da el gusto, ¿no? ¿Cierto o falso?


Así es.

Por favor, podría algún nativo ingles *EXPLICAR EN INGLÉS* el significado de la frase "*How do you like your job*?" y poner algunos ejemplos de posibles respuestas.

*No me interesa la traducción* de la frase, sino *SU SIGNIFICADO*. Una vez que conozca su significado, la traducción al español os la puedo hacer yo mismo, que domino el español mejor que los nativos ingleses.


----------



## ayaram7700

jael said:


> Some examples of use of the expression "How do you like..." (from a Google search):
> *How Do You Like* a Crowd?
> *How Do You Like* Nebraska?
> *How do you like *to hide your feelings?
> 
> Perhaps, if a native speaker gives *answers to this three questions*, Spanish people could deduce from that answers the meaning of *"How do you like..."*


 
Yo creo que se podría traducir como "¿Qué te parece tu nuevo trabajo?"
A lo menos, así lo traduzco yo cuando me topo con esta pregunta.

Saludos,

Ayaram7700


----------



## ayaram7700

Janis Joplin said:


> You can use ¿Te gusta tu nuevo trabajo? Skip the word *cómo*. Don't include the word *how* in your translation, remember that we translate ideas not words literally.


 

Hola Janis,

Creo que no es una buena idea eliminar el "cómo" porque eso daría lugar a una respuesta *si *o *no* y la pregunta realmente esta pidiendo una respuesta con opinión.

Saludos,

Ayaram7700


----------



## alacrancita75

jael said:


> Por favor, podría algún nativo ingles *EXPLICAR EN INGLÉS* el significado de la frase "*How do you like your job*?" y poner algunos ejemplos de posibles respuestas.


 
How do you like your job? 
Well, I think the meaning is pretty clear, as it has been translated already in this thread many times over.  You're asking someone what their reaction is to a (new) situation. 
Possible responses could be:
It's fine
It's good
I like it
I love it
It's great

Or, negatively:
It sucks (very slangy -- informal, to friends only)
I don't like it
It isn't what I expected
It's difficult

Etc.

Espero que eso sirva.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

borgonyon said:


> Para muchos hispanoparlantes con tiempo en este país o aquellos de segunda o tercera generación, es común decir: "¿Cómo te gusta tu trabajo?" "¿Cómo te gusta tu carro nuevo?" A los que contesto algo como lo que puso jael. "Me gusta en las rocas", "me gusta en ayunas…" Pero nunca entienden a que me refiero… Snif!


 
LOL!  Yeah, that's Spanglish walking into the room, !

It's similar to:
-How do you take criticism?
-With sugar and cream, please.

Aren't languages great?


----------



## jael

alacrancita75 said:


> How do you like your job?
> Well, I think the meaning is pretty clear, as it has been translated already in this thread many times over.  You're asking someone what their reaction is to a (new) situation.
> Possible responses could be:
> It's fine
> It's good
> I like it
> I love it
> It's great
> 
> Or, negatively:
> It sucks (very slangy -- informal, to friends only)
> I don't like it
> It isn't what I expected
> It's difficult
> 
> Etc.
> 
> Espero que eso sirva.


Muchas gracias. Sirve. Tu respuesta, por fin, no deja lugar a dudas. En este hilo se han propuesto varias traducciones para "*How do you like your job*?":

- ¿Cómo va todo en tu trabajo?
- ¿Qué tal te va en tu trabajo?
*- ¿Qué te parece tu trabajo?*
- ¿Cómo te gusta tu trabajo?
- ¿Te gusta tu trabajo?

De tus respuestas a la pregunta "*How do you like your job*?" deduzco que la traducción correcta es *¿Qué te parece tu trabajo?*, porque las respuestas que aportas solo son aplicabes esta traducción.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

jael said:


> Muchas gracias. Sirve. Tu respuesta, por fin, no deja lugar a dudas. En este hilo se han propuesto varias traducciones para "*How do you like your job*?":
> 
> - ¿Cómo va todo en tu trabajo?
> - ¿Qué tal te va en tu trabajo?
> *- ¿Qué te parece tu trabajo?*
> - ¿Cómo te gusta tu trabajo?
> - ¿Te gusta tu trabajo?
> 
> De tus respuestas a la pregunta "*How do you like your job*?" deduzco que la traducción correcta es *¿Qué te parece tu trabajo?*, porque las respuestas que aportas solo son aplicabes esta traducción.


 
I guess you're right.  I remember a conversation between two friends which went like this:
-How do you like the city?
-It's not like L.A., but I could get used to it.

So I guess "Qué te parece?" is the best choice.  Could any native speaker please confirm that?  Thanks...


----------



## alacrancita75

Yes, it is the best choice, the most accurate.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

alacrancita75 said:


> Yes, it is the best choice, the most accurate.


 
Thanks!


----------



## mexicomida

jael said:


> Some examples of use of the expression "How do you like..." (from a Google search):
> *How Do You Like* a Crowd?
> *How Do You Like* Nebraska?
> *How do you like *to hide your feelings?
> 
> Perhaps, if a native speaker gives *answers to this three questions*, Spanish people could deduce from that answers the meaning of *"How do you like..."*



*How Do You Like* a Crowd?                 como te parece una muchedumbre
*How Do You Like* Nebraska?                te gusta nebraska?
*How do you like *to hide your feelings?  como prefieres esconder tus sentimientos?

no se' se alguien ya hizo esto, no vi todo el thread


----------



## gloriamowat

Annikssa said:


> ¿TE gusta...??
> 
> En este caso sería: ¿Te gusta tu nuevo trabajo?
> suerte
> annikssa


Estoy completamente de aucuerdo con el significado de la expresión.
Dreamer


----------



## Cachimba2018

The other day someone asked me “how do you like (name of a city) and I wasn’t sure if the question could be answered with yes or no, because we don’t have this sentence in Spanish. I replied: I do like it (and I don’t remember what I said after that). Now, checking the forums I think that the best translation is “Que te parece...?”.


----------



## Masood

Cachimba2018 said:


> The other day someone asked me “how do you like (name of a city) and I wasn’t sure if the question could be answered with yes or no, because we don’t have this sentence in Spanish. I replied: I do like it (and I don’t remember what I said after that). Now, checking the forums I think that the best translation is “Que te parece...?”.


I'd interpret that question as "What do you think of (city)?"


----------



## sound shift

Masood said:


> I'd interpret that question as "What do you think of (city)?"


So would I - and "What do you think of (city)?" can't be answered with "Yes" or "No".


----------



## Amapolas

sound shift said:


> So would I - and "What do you think of (city)?" can't be answered with "Yes" or "No".


Claro, es como si en castellano te preguntaran "¿Qué te parece esta ciudad?" 
No es igual "*How *do you like..." que "Do you like..."; creo que esto es lo que te genera confusión.


----------



## Ferrol

Amapolas said:


> Claro, es como si en castellano te preguntaran "¿Qué te parece esta ciudad?"
> No es igual "*How *do you like..." que "Do you like..."; creo que esto es lo que te genera confusión.


De acuerdo contigo y con sound  shift y Masood
How do you like your new job? 
Posibles respuestas "I love it", "I hate it"....,


----------



## Cachimba2018

Ok, muchas gracias a todos!!


----------

